# Cute puppy name



## kasjet (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi to all! My boyfriend and I bought a new female maltese-terrier pup and we're thinking of a cute name for her. Would you help us to choose a name? Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's got pretty colour. Thinking of a puppy name is always hard...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Cookie


----------



## kasjet (Apr 7, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> She's got pretty colour. Thinking of a puppy name is always hard...


Ikr? We couldn't think of a good name for her.
Right now, she's still with the mom and we're planning to get her when she's about 2 months or so.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I second cookie . Cute coloring! How old is she and how much does she weigh now? . please be careful not to separate her too early from her mom and litter mates  For purebred Maltese puppies from ethical show breeders, a puppy goes to their new homes no sooner than 12 weeks. These little pups can be prone to hypoglycemia and can really benefit to stay with mom/litter mates from a health and socialization standpoint. I don't know about mixed pups, but if the dog is small, I'd be cautious. Congrats! Feel free to ask any questions as there as very experienced owners and breeders here on SM.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you get two puppies or is this the same pup from your other thread? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/53-maltese-standard/118637-my-5-month-old-pup-pure-maltese.html

The coloring looks very different that in the earlier photo - but they are both cute.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Names are so hard. But I'd say you need to be the one to decide 

I'd make a list of some names you like and wait until she comes home. Then spend a few days tossing around the names and see which one you like.

We had Teddy, Bailey, Louie, and Ernie as possible names for Gus, and then the day we got him and watched him play he reminded me of the little courageous but timid mouse on Cinderella. So he was named Gus and is 100% a Gus 

We had Lucy, Daisy, Lily, Lola, and Violet as possible names for a girl puppy. But after tossing around those names for 3 days none of them fit her. Then Grace popped into my mom's head during her yoga class. It really fit her - sweet but elegant, totally clumsy 

So I'd just make a list.... and then let her tell you what her name is


----------



## kasjet (Apr 7, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Did you get two puppies or is this the same pup from your other thread? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/53-maltese-standard/118637-my-5-month-old-pup-pure-maltese.html
> 
> The coloring looks very different that in the earlier photo - but they are both cute.


This is my 2nd pup


----------



## kasjet (Apr 7, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Names are so hard. But I'd say you need to be the one to decide
> 
> I'd make a list of some names you like and wait until she comes home. Then spend a few days tossing around the names and see which one you like.
> 
> ...


Yes please. Thank you


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If we got a girl I was going to go with Lillian (Lily for short) I do like Cookie very much  I have always also been fond of Sophi or Sophia.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

My Sophie was not originally going to be Sophie. In fact, I didn't really like that name at first. :blush: I had Piper, Bitsy, Muffin, Nala, and a few others in mind. I thought I had decided on Nala when Sophie popped into my head. I shook it off, but the name kept coming back. Well it really fits her and now I love the name. I can't even imagine her being a Nala now. 

So what I am trying to say is that you will decide on a name eventually. You might like a certain name, but one fits your dog better. Or maybe right as you bring your puppy home, a name will click. I know someone who's dog didn't have a name for nearly a month, but that dog now has an awesome name. Good luck on your choice!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was thinking Muffin too. She looks like a fluffy little Muffin,I call my Malts that too, my little fluffin muffins...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I was thinking Muffin too. She looks like a fluffy little Muffin,I call my Malts that too, my little fluffin muffins...


:blush: Rocky's middle name is Muffin hehe


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I like cookie and sophie, but just wait you will name her then come up with a nickname that you use more than the real name. lol


----------

